# finally...there are eggs



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have played around with Schleromastyx Barbatus(formerly Croydoras Barbatus) a couple of times now.the first time my daughters boyfriend killed them when we were moving.so this year i got some more.these are an awesome fish and one of the bigger corys.they will grow to 3-4" in length.
beautiful markings.wednesday morning when i went down to feed the fish i found that they had spawned.i was surprised because i wasn't sure they were old enough yet.just one cluster of eggs..about 40 to 50 or so of them;but it's a start.i keep the tank at about 68-70 degrees..they seem to be quite happy with it.
here are a couple of pics..they are lousy pics;but i amk a lousy photographer.


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

GOOD LUCK JOHN! Now your a grandpa 
Very pretty Corys I must say, really like the coloring.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

lohachata,

Congratulations, beautiful markings!!

WFF


----------

